# Direct vent window clearance?



## FanMan (Mar 30, 2012)

Got a question on DV window clearances...

According to most of what I've found, the required clearance from a DV outlet to a window is 12" (though some specify less).  My question is, is it 12" from the pipe centerline or from the edge (and if the edge, where, because the termination cap sizes vary)?  Reason I'm asking is because I'm considering an installation where there is 24" between windows, but it's a_ perfect _place for a gas stove.


----------



## thechimneysweep (Mar 31, 2012)

FanMan said:


> Got a question on DV window clearances...
> 
> According to most of what I've found, the required clearance from a DV outlet to a window is 12" (though some specify less). My question is, is it 12" from the pipe centerline or from the edge (and if the edge, where, because the termination cap sizes vary)? Reason I'm asking is because I'm considering an installation where there is 24" between windows, but it's a_ perfect _place for a gas stove.


 
The spec applies to openable windows only, and requires 12" from the edge of the cap to the edge of the window opening.  Duravent's horizontal DV cap is 14" wide, so you need 19" from the centerline of your exit pipe to the nearest edge of a door or window opening, or 38" between your two openable windows.  One workaround, if you don't need the windows for ventilation, is to remove them and replace them with non-openable windows (nailing them shut won't appease the code inspector).


----------



## FanMan (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks... not what I wanted to hear, but what I expected to hear.  Oh well... more I think about it the room is probably too small for the stove I had in mind anyway.


----------



## Heatsource (Mar 31, 2012)

thechimneysweep said:


> The spec applies to openable windows only, and requires 12" from the edge of the cap to the edge of the window opening. Duravent's horizontal DV cap is 14" wide, so you need 19" from the centerline of your exit pipe to the nearest edge of a door or window opening, or 38" between your two openable windows. One workaround, if you don't need the windows for ventilation, is to remove them and replace them with non-openable windows (nailing them shut won't appease the code inspector).


 
they do have a cap that is 8" if high winds are not a concern,

also, 12" to non openable windows is recommended to prevent condensation.


----------

